# Dodgy characters!



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Police have asked people too keep a look out for two dodgy characters disguised as workmen clearing snow around schools, their thought to be known as jimmy shovel and Gary gritter.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol:  :lol:


----------

